# Chukar areas?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've hunted chukars quite a bit, and know where some groups are. Just wondering if anyone ha tried out west of I15 between Fillmore and Milford. Is it worth the drive to try it out? Are there pretty good numbers of birds? Just looking to expand a little. PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We dove hunted around that area, while we were probobly not in chucker habitat we saw none.

EDIT; lots of wild horses and speed goats.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that this time of year it would be fun to head over the the Henry Mountains for chuckers. You could also see some great bucks while you are down there. I have seen quite a few on the west side


----------



## utahnate (Jul 11, 2011)

Locate the guzzlers and springs you will find the birds out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

utahnate said:


> Locate the guzzlers and springs you will find the birds out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is right but it's also an irresponsible way to hunt. This can cause more harm than good and scare game away all together or if all hunters did this, or all the game would be shot at guzzlers and there'd be nothing left to hunt.

Definitely not an ideal or ethical way to hunt.


----------



## utahnate (Jul 11, 2011)

Bax* said:


> He is right but it's also an irresponsible way to hunt. This can cause more harm than good and scare game away all together or if all hunters did this, or all the game would be shot at guzzlers and there'd be nothing left to hunt.
> 
> Definitely not an ideal or ethical way to hunt.


I could not disagree with you more. Good luck finding birds that are not near water in the desert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

utahnate said:


> I could not disagree with you more. Good luck finding birds that are not near water in the desert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This time of the year....really?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

utahnate said:


> I could not disagree with you more. Good luck finding birds that are not near water in the desert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If everyone shared this opinion the extreme pressures placed on a guzzler location will definitely drive game away.

You are right that they want water but hunting a guzzler is not the ethical way to hunt.


----------

